# Seiten-reload als Result einer Action



## hubertk (11. Apr 2011)

moin,

ich habe folgende frage:

ich möchte eine sprachumschaltung realisieren.
dazu habe ich 2 links ... einen für englisch und einen für deutsch.

nun möchte ich in der action die sprache setzten und eigentlich nur die seite erneut laden ... 
aber der umschalter liegt im header und ich möchte nicht immer die aktuelle url in den link oder in parameter eintüten.

gibt es in struts die möglichkeit results als 'SEITENREALOAD' zu definieren ?

Danke im Voraus

Hubert


----------



## brauner1990 (11. Apr 2011)

Du meinst, das nach einer Action einfach die gleiche Seite zurückgeliefert wird, und nicht eine andere?


----------



## hubertk (11. Apr 2011)

ja, genau.

allerdings soll eine execute einer ' switchLanguageAction' ausgeführt werden, in der die Sprache umgestellt wird.


----------



## PE (11. Apr 2011)

Wenn Deine Seite ActionSupport erweitert, wird eine Variable zur Sprachsteuerung zur Verfügung gestellt (request_locale)


Beispiel: Ich habe Ihre eine eigene Action für die Spracheinstellung. Das wäre aber nicht nötig
Struts benutzt dann automatisch die richtige properties Datei.
Die Einstellung ist während der session gültig.


  <s:url id="localeEN" action="locale" >
   <saram name="request_locale" >en</saram>
</s:url>

<s:url id="localeDE" namespace="/" action="locale" >
   <saram name="request_locale" >de</saram>
</s:url>

und dann einfach return INPUT.

PE


----------

